# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  bole kolana. pomocy

## cykuta

Witam,
mam 25 lat, około 10 lat temu skreciłam kolano, podczas gwałtownego wstawania z siedzenia w pozycji "po turecku"
zaraz po zabiegu kolano bardzo spuchło i podczas badania w szpitalu okazało się ze jest skręcone a ponadto w stawie znajduje się płyn (ale za mało by odciągać). oprócz tego, pamiętam, że była mowa o uszkodzeniu więzadeł ale nie pamietam dokladnie gdyz dokumentacja medyczna niestety zagineła...
zalecono krioterapię, jonoforezę i laser.
opuchlizna i bardzo silny ból zniknął jednak duzy dyskomfort pozostal. od tamtej pory (przeszlo 10 lat) kolano systematycznie boli przy kazdej aktywnosci fizycznej, a czesto nawet bez wyraznego ruchu. mam wrazenie jakby cos uwierało w kolanie, czasem jakby "ucieka" mi rzepka powodujac silny krotkotrwaly ból, ktory znika po trzymaniu za kolano i zgieciu i wyprostowaniu nogi. bol kolana jakby "promieniuje" w góre do miesni uda. ciągle slychac "klikniecia" w kolanie.
kilka dni temu podczas jazdy na rowerze nagle wlasnie kolano bardzo zabolało i od tamtej pory bardzo mi dokucza ból.
co to może być? uszkodzenia łąkotek? więzadeł?
pomóżcie proszę bo usg (pol roku temu) nic nie wykazała i lekarze odsyłaja mnie z kwitkiem od kilku lat.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Po uszkodzeniu stawu w przeszłości, jeśli doszło do częściowego lub całkowitego przerwania ciągłości więzadeł, może on być dużo bardziej podatny na szereg uszkodzeń. Wiąże się to ze zmian w strukturze zrastających się więzadeł (ich wydłużeniu czy też pogrubieniu), które szczególnie w przypadku zbyt krótkiego unieruchomienia lub nadużywania nogi po okresie urazu mogą później nie zapewniać pełnej stabilności kolana i powodować dolegliwości. Warto oszczędzać nogę i nie nadużywać jej oraz ograniczać aktywność powodującą ból. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

